# أريد أن أعرف عن ال plc



## engine1 (18 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....

انا كنت أريد ان اعرف معلومات عن برمجة التحكم plc ..ما هى ؟ وفى ماذا تستخدم؟ بمعنى ما هى تطبيقاتها؟.
وانا مصرى وكنت أريد أن اعرف عن المراكز والهيئات المتخصصه فى دراستها لأنى كنت اريد أن آخذ دورات تدريبيه بها.
فمن يعرف يخبرنى .
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رضوانو (20 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب ال Plc هو إختصار ل Programable Logic Controler أى التحكم بواسطه الدوائر المنطقيه القابله للبرمجه 
وهو عباره عن جهاز به وحدة معالجه و وحدات إدخال للإشارات الكهربيه و وحدات إخراج أى كارتات Input &output
وعن طريق تصميم دائره بواسطه الدوائر المنطقيه مثل Or &and &sr
وغيرها يمكننى أن أرسم دائره أتحكم من خلالها بالنظام
وهذا النظام يستخدم فى كثير من الصناعات مثل الحديد والصلب فيمكننى بهذا النظام ان أتحكم فى تتابع لعمليه وأستطيع بكل سهوله أن اغير أو أدخل تعديل أحتاجه
يوجد فى الأميريه بالقاهره معهد التكنولوجيا المتطوره يعطى دورات فى هذا النظام

أرجو من الله أن أكون قد أعطيتك ما تريد


----------



## shootingstar (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ال PLC غالبا أى تطبيق يحتاج لتحكم كهربى يلزم فيه استعماله , هو عبارة عن جهاز انت بتبرمجه عن طريق برنامج software من سيمنز او هيتاشى او ميتسوبيشى ديه شركات بتنزل برامج عشان تبرمج بيها ال PLC وبتنزل جهاز الplc نفسه 

فكرته انك لو عاوز تطبق نظام معين فى مشروع كبير زى مثلا التحكم فى المصاعد ( وده موضوع مشاكله كتير جدا ) بدل ما تعمل دايرة هاردوير بتركيب ثابت عشان تعمل التحكم اللى عاوزه لأ انت بتحول المشكله وتحللها وتتقلب سوفت وير يعنى زى البرمجة كده على برنامج على الكمبيوتر برموز سهلة ممكن تتعلمها وبعدين البرنامج بيعمل Compile للبرنامج ده يعنى يترجمه لحاجة جهاز ال PLC يفهمها وبكابل يربط ال PLC بالكمبيوتر يتنقل البرنامج بالكابل لجهاز ال PLC وبعد كده التوصيلا ت الخارجية بقى للهاردوير نفسه بالجهاز اللى بتتحكم فيها زى لمبة او سويتش وهكذا 
يعنى مثال 
فى مشروع عندك عاوز تعمل تحكم 
تقول لو خمس عربيات عبروا الشارع ده بعدها المفروض الحاجز يقفل الشارع 
فتعمل برنامج فى ال PLC يقول كده : لو عدت خمس عربيات افتح السويتش للحاجز ونزله خليه يسد الشارع
فال input اللى هتجيلك ايه ؟ ان خمس عربيات عبرت يعنى تعدهم مثلا ب sensor اذن يبقى ده الهاردوير اللى هيتوصل بال plc عشان يقوله ان الخمس عربيات عده وبناء على السوفت وير اللى نزل على جهاز ال PLC هيخرج ال plc ال OUTPUT بتاعه على هارد وير اللى ممكن يبقى زى سويتش يسمح للكهرباء تمر للحاجز فيشتغل ويسد الشارع 
وهكذا
بخصوص المكان اللى ممكن تاخد فيه PLC اعتقد ان افضل مكان هو جامعة القاهرة بكليه الهندسة كورس ال PLC فيها جامد جدا والمهندس اللى بيديه جامد جدا انا بقول كده لأنى خدت الكورس ده 
هو ب 500 جنيه بس يستاهل بجد
ولو عاوز تفهم حاجة معينة ياريت تسأل 
سلام عليكم


----------



## engine1 (21 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا...
انا الصراحه ماكنتش اعرف حاجه عن ال plc ...والمعلومات ديه رائعه بالنسبه لى.
جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## SAAD RASHED (22 يوليو 2007)

اليك هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18507


----------



## engine1 (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى saad Rashed


----------



## ابوعبدوه (24 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## anwaar (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engine1 (30 يوليو 2007)

اخوتى ...أعذرونى فى هذا السؤال أيضا.
هل يوجد فى الأسكندريه شركات او هيئات متخصصه فى دراستها؟
جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
اريد انا ايضا معرفه اماكن دورات plc خصوصا خلال الفتره المسائيه في انواع semens 
and telemecannque
وشكرا


----------



## alhares99 (8 مايو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكل الأعضاء 
موضوع هام وتعليقات رائعة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (9 مارس 2011)

مشكورين يا شباب علي المعلومات المفيده يسلمووووو


----------

